# Cost for a 40/30



## Garystan (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm looking for a 40/30 jet maybe around ten years old. I know prices will vary depending on location but I'm just wondering what everyone thinks one will cost?


----------



## Djknyork (Jan 23, 2015)

If it's in good condition I'd guess you'll be around $2500.


----------



## openseat (Jan 24, 2015)

Most stuff 10 years old is going to be carb'ed, so I'd say $2500-ish also. If happen to you come across anything fuel-injected though, my guess is $3,000 - $3,500.


----------



## Garystan (Jan 27, 2015)

If anyone has one for sale let me know


----------



## Jeeper (Jan 27, 2015)

I don't know where your located but if you get on Facebook and look up semo jet boats there is always used motors for sale. I'll keep checking around indiana but haven't seen anything recent so good luck


----------



## Jeeper (Jan 27, 2015)

I just went on there and found a 99 mercury 40/30 for $2750 if your interested you'll have to get on there and contact the guy his post is from 10 days ago but still has it??


----------



## Jeeper (Jan 28, 2015)

There is also a 99 Johnson on there for 2500


----------

